
The Bankrupt Irishman Who Created the Dollar Sign - katm
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-bankrupt-irishman-who-created-the-dollar-sign-by-accident?utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Twitter#link_time=1448487651
======
SlashmanX
Some images of the ledger, seeing as the article doesn't contain any for some
reason:

[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Popular_Science_Monthly/Volum...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Popular_Science_Monthly/Volume_81/December_1912/The_Evolution_of_the_Dollar_Mark#/media/File:PSM_V81_D534_The_modern_dollar_mark_in_the_making.png)

[https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Popular_Science_Monthly/Volum...](https://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Popular_Science_Monthly/Volume_81/December_1912/The_Evolution_of_the_Dollar_Mark)

------
shovel
Some more HN discussion about this - Why Is the Dollar Sign a Letter S?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9017986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9017986)

------
jackgavigan
An alternative, more sympathetic take on Pollock's story:
[http://www.clanpollock.com/index.php?content=oliverpollockun...](http://www.clanpollock.com/index.php?content=oliverpollockunsunghero)

